# Blasc hängt sich beim Übertragen auf



## Xaiznah (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,

es hängt sich Blasc beim Übertragen der Daten immer noch regelmäßig auf, es hilft da nur ein abschießen mit dem Taskmanager um das nerfige Übertragungsfenster loszuwerden.

Könnt ihr das nicht mal ändern, das es sich nicht über alles und jeden legt? Reicht völlig aus wenn es das komplett im hintergrund tut. Vllt reagiert es auch nur sehr langsam und braucht etwas, aber wenn es nach 10 minuten immer noch nicht weg ist, scheint da was faul zu sein.

lg
X.

PS: blasc errors kommen auch noch regelmäßig beim übertragen, hab hier mal vor ner weile alles gepostet incl. error logs, etc. Ändert sich da auch irgendwann mal was?


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es hängt sich Blasc beim Übertragen der Daten immer noch regelmäßig auf, es hilft da nur ein abschießen mit dem Taskmanager um das nerfige Übertragungsfenster loszuwerden.
> 
> ...



Die Foren-Suche gibt Aufschluss darüber, das wir da bereits dran sind. :-) Bitte einfach noch etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## Xaiznah (5. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Foren-Suche gibt Aufschluss darüber, das wir da bereits dran sind. :-) Bitte einfach noch etwas Geduld haben.



Bitte lesen was mein Anliegen ist, nicht das was schon tausendmal durchgekaut wurde. Damit will ich doch nur pieksen damit ihr wisst das es mich noch gibt ... und nicht loswertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man nicht als ersten schritt das nerfige fenster entfernen? Macht das ganze vllt optisch nicht mehr ganz so kritisch wie es eigentlich ist ... aber durchaus angenehmer!


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Kann man nicht als ersten schritt das nerfige fenster entfernen? Macht das ganze vllt optisch nicht mehr ganz so kritisch wie es eigentlich ist ... aber durchaus angenehmer!



Das wäre ne Überlegung wert - mal sehen was sich machen lässt. =)


----------



## Frikasor (8. Juli 2007)

Hi. Das Problem habe ich auch. Hat bisher nur einmal hochgeladen seit dem hängt es jedesmal rum


----------



## Zurn (8. Juli 2007)

Habe ein anderes Problem mit Blasc:

Die Char Daten werden gar nicht übertragen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2007)

Zurn schrieb:


> Habe ein anderes Problem mit Blasc:
> 
> Die Char Daten werden gar nicht übertragen.



Dazu gibt es schon einige Beiträge - auch im Sticky bereich oben im Support-Forum.


----------

